

Ask HN: JS based mechanism to upload big files - RuchitGarg

I have seen flash and SL upload plugins, are there any JS/HTML based libs available to upload big files say 2GB to servers from web browser?
======
robdoherty2
I'd love to see an answer to this question too.

I spent a lot of time trying to figure out a secure way of uploading large
(>100 MB) files directly to S3 from the browser. I couldn't figure out a good
way to use a javascript solution because of the issue of needing access to the
AWS secret key.

I ended up using a java applet called jumploader to get the job done, but I
always wondered if I gave up too soon and there really is a good way to do
this from the browser.

------
toolmaker
Try this : <https://github.com/23/resumable.js>

